

Ask HN: Is there a non-subscription service to easily create a landing page? - p_k

I think it would be a valuable tool for those who don't want to sign up for a subscription service just to create landing pages. Sure, constant optimization through A/B tests is important but I'd prefer to use something like Visual Website Optimizer to run the tests, instead of using something like Unbounce.&#60;p&#62;Is there a service that can take the styling from my current website, turn it into a landing page with a few templates to choose from, and make it easily editable?
======
cooperadymas
Maybe not entirely what you're looking for, but I've found Premise by
CopyBlogger pretty useful: <http://getpremise.com/> It's a WordPress plugin
for a one time fee of $165, but if you do some searching you can find
affiliate's offering discounts to get it at $95.

You can ignore all the extra features and focus on landing pages, which is
where Premise is really good. (I find the membership and checkout features to
be a little iffy.) There are a ton of included graphics, style settings, and
different ways to layout the pages, though you won't get the large variety of
templates that Unbounce has. Premise also comes with a large library of videos
and seminars on copywriting, SEO, conversion optimization, etc. You can also
integrate it easily with Visual Website Optimizer, and hopefully soon with
Google's new Content Experiments.

Overall I find it a pretty good alternative to Unbounce.

~~~
p_k
I heard about Premise during my research, but only quickly glancing over the
service after seeing that it's a Wordpress plugin.

Thinking about it now. It doesn't really matter if it's a plugin since I can
just install Wordpress in a subfolder.

Does the URL matter for a landing page? For example, if I have product A's URL
as widgets.com/products/a. Would it be fine to have the URL of the landing
page for this product to be: widgets.com/landingpage/a. In this case, I
would've installed Wordpress+Premise in /landingpage.

------
GFischer
Unbounce's free service is pretty good, and it's what I've used, but you say
it's not for you.

It sounds like you need to create landing pages repeatedly, and you don't want
to pay recurring fees, so why not get some landing page templates from
ThemeForest or somewhere, and use it on your websites with your styling? I
guess it'd take some work, but you could make them customizable for your
needs.

~~~
p_k
Thanks for the reply.

I want to optimize landing pages by continuously performing A/B tests through
Visual Website Optimizer, which already allows easy editing of the web design.

I'll look into the themes from Themeforest but I just thought there'd be an
easier way (DIY perhaps) to create an appropriately themed landing page.

~~~
GFischer
Maybe there is, I hope someone more experienced than I will answer you :)
(there are plenty of more experienced people here :) )

~~~
p_k
I hope so too. In the meantime, I'll keep throwing this tennis ball at the
wall.

Thanks again!

